# How do you bypass anti-theft module 88 750il ?



## 750il broke me (Mar 15, 2008)

Just wondering how to bypass anti-theft module? Any links or suggestions?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

It isn't the anti theft that you are fighting--Just the normal engine controls most likely.


----------



## 750il broke me (Mar 15, 2008)

*You were right...anti-theft system works correctly.*

You were right...anti-theft system works correctly.


----------

